# Construction in the Kona, Hi Newest Resort



## TheLatbrats (Jun 7, 2016)

Last January the big sales push at Kaanapali Beach Club was the acquisition of a new property in Kona. This was the to be the first property that DRI would actually be building from the already laid foundation up.
Since that time I have heard nothing on this construction. A call today to DRI brought forth no information. The person on the phone was in the dark. I knew more than he did. 
Has anyone heard anything or been to an update where this property was mentioned.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 7, 2016)

TheLatbrats said:


> Last January the big sales push at Kaanapali Beach Club was the acquisition of a new property in Kona. This was the to be the first property that DRI would actually be building from the already laid foundation up.
> Since that time I have heard nothing on this construction. A call today to DRI brought forth no information. The person on the phone was in the dark. I knew more than he did.
> Has anyone heard anything or been to an update where this property was mentioned.



Just speaking from past history with TS sales weasels. If their lips are moving, they're probably lying. 

I wouldn't hold your breath waiting on something new to be built because of something a salesman told you. I'm still waiting on that new Disney resort to be built in Branson after all.

And FWIW, it wouldn't be the first property DRI built from the foundation up. DRI started out with Polo Towers and the Villa's at Polo Towers. Both of which were built from the foundation up.


----------



## youppi (Jun 7, 2016)

It was not a salesman lie. DRI announced it last summer.
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/diamond-resorts-announces-hawaii-development-200500410.html


----------



## Michael1991 (Jun 7, 2016)

Delivery of phase one units to Diamond was expected to begin in the first quarter of 2017. That expectation was made when the project was announced in July 2015. I don't know whether there have been set backs in the interim.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 8, 2016)

I just spent three weeks in Kona and the only construction I saw was highway widening to the airport and this luxury resort.

http://realty.kohanaiki.com/

There is a site up the mountain from the Wyndham Mauna Loa Village but it looks stalled, the land is cleared and fenced off but no activity.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## WBP (Jun 8, 2016)

youppi said:


> It was not a salesman lie. DRI announced it last summer.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/diamond-resorts-announces-hawaii-development-200500410.html



If not a lying salesman, how about a lying DRI?


----------



## artringwald (Jun 8, 2016)

This is what that site has looked like for at least the past 10 years:


----------



## DWP@DRI (Jun 16, 2017)

Was at the Royal Kona last week and noticed activity on the site in the picture. Couple of guys taking concrete cores - they have to do this to decide if the foundation is adequate for development.  One of the DRI reps identified this as the site mentioned in the 2015 press releases.


----------

